# Probleme mit WLAN bzw wpa_supplicant keine Verbindung!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich wollte vorhin mein Wlan (AD-HOC) unter Gentoo einrichten so das es automatisch beim Start funzt.

Leider sind die Anleitungen von Gentoo extrem bescheiden und nützen mir nichts.  Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4.

Ich hab nun folgendes eingerichtet:

```
gentoo init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net

##Cable eth0

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nonis nontp"

## Cable eth1

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

## Wlan wlan0

modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="Linux Rockz"

iwpriv="set AuthMode=WPAPSK EncrypType=CCMS set WPAPSK=eipheiqu8Vocetoonga3thir1Pei6eingiegaph7ohwuudohYooch4QueC5door"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

gentoo init.d #                                                          
```

```
gentoo init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to SSID "Linux Rockz" at 72:14:81:FA:CB:DC

 *     in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled)

 *   192.168.1.1 ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

```

```

gentoo init.d # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Linux Rockz"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: 72:14:81:FA:CB:DC

          Tx-Power=-1 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

gentoo init.d #   
```

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage... Wie setz ich den KEY für WPA?

Geht das ganze auch mit WPA Supplicant? Wenn ja wie?

----------

## disi

Auf die Schnelle:

So weit ich mich erinnere hat wpa_supplicant eine eigene Konfigurationsdatei in /etc

Dort kann man dann verschiedene Netzwerke einrichten mit Prioritaeten.

----------

## Necoro

Ich würde dir auch raten, wpa_supplicant anstatt iwconfig zu nehmen  :Smile: 

denn steht in der in der /etc/conf.d/net nur:

```
# wlan stuff with wpa_supplicant

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"
```

Wobei das madwifi durch den Treiber zu ersetzen ist, den du haben willst. Siehe dazu man wpa_supplicant unter AVAILABLE DRIVERS

Wenn du wpa_supplicant mit qt4 oder qt3 baust, hast du auch eine Oberfläche zur Verfügung  :Smile:  (wpa_gui) (Damit das richtig funktioniert, also man auch aus dem GUI heraus Netze hinzufügen kann, sollte in der /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ganz oben

```
update_config=1
```

 stehen)

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab jetzt WPA Supplicant eingerichtet aber bekomme von meinem Laptop auf den PC keine Verbindung und mir wird immer die Meldung "* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive" ausgegeben.

```
gentoo angelus # cat /etc/conf.d/net

## Cable eth0

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nonis nontp"

## Cable eth1

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

## Wlan wlan0

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

gentoo angelus #

```

```
gentoo angelus # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="Linux Rockz"

        mode=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

        pairwise=NONE

        group=CCMP

        psk="fickdiekuhdannmachtsiemuh"

}

gentoo angelus #   
```

```
gentoo angelus # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.1.1/24

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

gentoo angelus #      
```

```
gentoo angelus # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:16:01:9a:04:c2

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:3060 (2.9 KiB)

gentoo angelus # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Linux Rockz"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: 72:14:81:FA:CB:DC

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:E59D-3308-7FC3-B123-0639-3EC0-F0AC-7829

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

gentoo angelus #   
```

```
gentoo angelus # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: CE:D3:FB:32:EC:79

                    ESSID:"Linux Rockz"

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level:-32 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000006f86146

                    Extra: Last beacon: 769ms ago

gentoo angelus #     
```

```
gentoo angelus # ping 192.168.1.2

PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable            
```

Auf'm Laptop hab ich alles genau so eingerichtet (bis auf die IP) wie hier und tut nix..

HILFE

----------

## Fugee47

wenn du eine grafische Oberfläche nutzt, dann kannst es ja mal mit dem networkmanager oder wicd probieren ?

ich hab wicd am start und sobald ich mich einlogge baut der mir automatisch ne Verbindung auf, funktioniert absolut problemlos  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Fugee47 wrote:*   

> wenn du eine grafische Oberfläche nutzt, dann kannst es ja mal mit dem networkmanager oder wicd probieren ?
> 
> ich hab wicd am start und sobald ich mich einlogge baut der mir automatisch ne Verbindung auf, funktioniert absolut problemlos 

 

Network Manager schlägt fehl.

wpa_gui schlägt fehl.

Edit: Hab gerade wicd probiert und der zeigt mir sogar an das es sich angeblich um WEP handeln würde und hängt sich auf!

http://www.loaditup.de/files/290963.jpg <------- guckst du hier -.-'

----------

## Fugee47

was haste denn bei den Einstellungen zu dem entsprechendem Netz eingetragen ? da kannste die Verschlüsselung auswählen

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Fugee47 wrote:*   

> was haste denn bei den Einstellungen zu dem entsprechendem Netz eingetragen ? da kannste die Verschlüsselung auswählen

 

WPA 1/2 PSK

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
network={

        ssid="plaintext-test"

        mode=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

Funktioniert auch ned -.-'

```
network={

        ssid="example wep network"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        mode=1

        wep_key0="abcde"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

WEP funzt aber ich möcht WPA -.-'

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WEP funzt aber ich möcht WPA -.-'

 

Und an Deinem Router hast Du das auch ein- und WEP abgestellt? Im scan taucht dann normalerweise:

```

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

oder

```

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

auf.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> WEP funzt aber ich möcht WPA -.-' 
> 
> Und an Deinem Router hast Du das auch ein- und WEP abgestellt? Im scan taucht dann normalerweise:
> ...

 

Es geht um Ad-Hoc Modus also ohne Router sondern 3 PC's die per Peer 2 Peer funzen sollen... Alle haben die selbe wpa_supplicant.config.

----------

## Knieper

Ok, manchmal sollte man den Rest auch lesen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
wlan0: Selected IBSS BSSID 5a:28:01:c6:c7:6e based on configured SSID

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 84.168.95.90:55372/9001 shrinks window 888230412:888238800. Repaired.

TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 84.168.95.90:55372/9001 shrinks window 888230412:888238800. Repaired.

TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 84.168.95.90:55372/9001 shrinks window 888273972:888279456. Repaired.

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

```

wtf?

----------

